# Salve Mater Psychiatric Hospital, Belgium - June 2014



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 17, 2014)

Visited with Andy K of Behind Closed Doors and Scott Darby as part of the Grand Designs Tour. I've had this place on the to do list for quite some time but it always seemed to be one of those that got bumped for other locations. We found out as we were on route that a significant group of Dutch explorers had arranged a large group visit there, sure enough when we arrived there were loads of cars parked up . We ventured inside and explored a few of the building bumping into Dutch explorers trying to stay out of their shots  we met some lovely people there and thanks to those who pointed us in the direction of some of the best bits as we only had a couple of hours of day light left!

Highlights for me have to be the first room we came across with the hospital bed and the pretty awesome morgue as well as the chapel, pity we couldnt make it to the top balcony but the ground floor view was pleasing enough . I'd certainly revisit.

1.






2.





3.






4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.





16.





17.





18.





As always higher res copies of the above photos and around 40 more shots on the full report up on my website: http://www.proj3ctm4yh3m.com/urbex/...mater-psychiatric-hospital-belgium-june-2014/


----------



## King Al (Sep 17, 2014)

Interesting pics as always PM... Looks like a great location, loads of interesting bits left!


----------



## skankypants (Sep 17, 2014)

Fantastic report pal.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Def one on my list to visit. I saw your photo of the X Rays the other day and i wondered where they were from, now i know!!
Great photos as always. Nice external too. Place looks huge


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2014)

Absolutely stunning photographs mate! 
Phenomenal set of photos. 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cracking shots mate!!!...I missed the mortuary too dark by time we got out, u know that kinda feelin u get wen u know u missed sum good bits!....got it now


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

Amazing place with so many features.Thanks for sharing


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 19, 2014)

thank you all very much @prettyvacant71 I'm gutted you missed the morgue mate! its not a bad one  always time to return to this one though doesnt seem to be going anywhere fast


----------



## HughieD (Sep 19, 2014)

Sensationally good shot there...


----------

